# Five does due January 2013



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Just took some recent pics of the girls due in January. All are bred to Copy Cat.
Honey Bee, fullblood doe - due january 29th, will be her first kidding.








Super Star, purebred doe - due jan 27, also her first kidding
Honey Bee is behind her in this one








Marmalade, fullblood doe - Will be her third kidding. Never saw her actually bred, she was in heat several times but each time our buck had no interest in breeding her and they would fight with eachother.... but she sure looks bred to me Going by the time she seemed in heat, she could be due January 24th to feb 27th??
















Shes on the left here, with Super Star on the right, and Tabasco in the middle who is due in 2 weeks and on my other thread for dec kids. 








Kiz, fullblood- Due January 21st. Will be her second kidding, she had triplets her first kidding. I looooooove this doe. 
















Jezzie, fullblood - Due january 21st, also her second and she had triplets last year too. 
















Star is on the left who should be due in dec.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is quite a few. Good luck! I hope they all go textbook! :book:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you! I hope they do too. I am really excited to see if the two spotted does will have any spotted kids with our red buck. Kiz was bred to a red buck last year and had one dappled kid and two reds, so hopefully we will get as lucky. 
We don't have any in due to kid in feb, unless Marmalade was bred a bit later. Then we have two in March, and three just got bred a few days ago for the end of April. I figured once we have all the kids on the ground come spring we should have around 50 goats here lol.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

They are really pretty. I love your spotted doe. Good luck.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I just happened to get a picture of them all today, so makes for an easy update! And Star still hasn't kidded (who I thought was bred for this week).... so make that 6 due in January!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

That is just showing off.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol how so?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Maggie said:


> Lol how so?


THey all look so nice and are lining up for you.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are just all that well trained....... or they were freaked out by my husband on the tractor and ran up into the field to stare like that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

i am in kind of the same boat - I have 4 does due in 3 days the end of January ... not really sure WHAT I was thinking.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like you will be busy too!


----------



## choffeditz (Sep 28, 2012)

Maggie .... How is the split rail fence working out for you? Are they pressure treated? From the pics it looks like you are running a strand of electric at the top.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I hate split rail. Seems like the rails are always getting knocked out, or the horses chew on them, and its a pain to put up! That was part of our horse pasture, we put boxwire on it for the goats. There is no electric there now, just the insulators left over, it kept the horses from chewing on it and pulling the rails out. Some of it is pressure treatest, some isn't.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness for sure one of them is carrying trips


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful W I D E Load girls!


----------



## choffeditz (Sep 28, 2012)

Maggie said:


> I hate split rail. Seems like the rails are always getting knocked out, or the horses chew on them, and its a pain to put up! That was part of our horse pasture, we put boxwire on it for the goats. There is no electric there now, just the insulators left over, it kept the horses from chewing on it and pulling the rails out. Some of it is pressure treatest, some isn't.


That stinks they keep coming apart. I thought about using them. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

If you put them tight enough they won't fall out as easy, but it is really hard to replace the rails if they get broken.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

20kidsonhill said:


> That is just showing off.


LOL!!!! second that!!!! 

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE your goats! Oh my... they all look fantastic, healthy, and I adore those baby bumps! color and spots are a bonus!

If you lived closer, and had a spotted doe out of Kiz...I'd be on that! haha 

Eventually one day I will get a nice fullblood spotted or paint doe, or even a red. We have Ithma, but she's an unregistered nubian/boer. Praying she might give me a keeper paint doe next month, but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you. I hope I do get spotted does from Kiz! I think I'll be keeping her does though! I need about 5 more of Kiz, I have a waiting list for her already lol.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I hope you have a good kidding. You have such a nice group of does. If you don't mind me asking how much do you sell kids for?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! You have some beautiful girls there! I love them all, and especially Kiz! They are just gorgeous! I can't wait to see what they will produce for you! Looks like there will be lots of triplets...  If only we lived closer...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

BTW, how old is Kiz?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Kiz was born 3/3/10


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, I was gussing she was about 2 1/2 to 3ish. She sure is pretty!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Three more weeks until kids! I cant stand the waiting! Kiz and Jezzie are both bagging up really well, hoping for trips again! They are both pretty miserable, especially Jezzie. Maybe she will kid early and me some kids for my birthday!


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

O my goodness!!!!! They are all beautiful girls but Jezzie and kiz are just stunning!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't think Jezzie is going to make it til the 21st. Her ligs are really soft and her tail just flops to the side. Her udder is pretty firm, but doesn't look quite full yet. Kiz doesn't look too far behind her. Marmalade is bagging up a lot the last week. Honey Bee and Super Star barely have an udder, Honey Bees ligamets are a little softer than Super Star's. 
And the of course poor star is miserable with toxemia and might have to be induced this week.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful group of mama's to be!

Looks like you are sure to get ALOT of multiples too!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I am not quite sure who is more miserable, Kiz, Jezzie, or Star. We had to induce Star yesterday morning, so she should kid soon and will hopefully be up on her feet. I feel terrible for her. We were up checking her every two hours last night, but no progress yet. 
Jezzie's udder has filled up quite a bit, kiz's not quite so much but her ligs are mush. They both ate their grain this morning but no hay and just went and have been laying in the same stall all morning grunting.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww... poor things! I hope they start kidding soon!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Star and Jezzie decided they would kid at the same time and both have difficult kiddings. I pulled two kids from each doe and just about had a panic attack. 
Star had triplets, all paints. Two does and one buck. Jezzie had all bucks, one dapple, one spotted, and one solid red. I'll post pics later.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww Congrads!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! CAn't wait to see some pics~!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I posted pics in the birth announcements


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

13 kids to far and STILL waiting on Super Star. Her ligaments have been rock hard most of the week and she barely had any udder at all, it was really getting me worried! Her ligaments started to soften slightly on thursday, last night they were gone and her udder had been filling up quite a bit. I haven't gotten a good luck at her udder since last night, shes been laying down ever time I checked her through the night. Really hoping for some babies today!!


----------

